

Ask HN: What happen to Line Break on HN? - ksec

All other pages is fine. But somewere along that 253 comments on Python here
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8001337<p>Somehow makes it totally unreabale. Tested on both Chrome and Firefox. The page is so wide and lots of horizontal scrolling.
======
mooism2
Clicky link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8001337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8001337)

------
mooism2
It's because of this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8003428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8003428)

Someone used no whitespace in their comment to make a point.

~~~
ars
Not a very good point, since I was able to read it anyway with only a minor
slowdown.

Supposedly uppercase in English was initially used as a word separator and
there were no spaces. (Caveat: I've heard this, but I'm not certain if it's
actually true.)

